# Homeland (Showtime) Season Six (2017) *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Season thread for S6 of Showtime's Homeland. Not sure if there will be enough interest for individual episode threads. Spoilers for any episode that has aired on Showtime. Season premiere was tonight, Sunday January 15 2017.

Lots of changes this season. She's in NYC, working for Muslims accused of terrorism. Quinn is alive and... not well. Saul & Dar Adal are back, CIA bigshots. New female President, excuse me "President Elect", who's not following the presidential playbook (amazing call, considering this was filmed months ago). And Dar Adal is already in cahoots with a group, leaving out Saul "the voice of reason". And Otto is back.

I wish they had just let Quinn die. I hate it when someone dies, but then didn't _really _die. I'm sure they have a good story line for him, but sometimes you just gotta let someone go.

And how Carrie can do what she does, having done what she's done, is beyond my understanding.

Interesting start to the year.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm in, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I hope the Quinn story line wraps up quickly. He either gets back to "normal" or dies. Heck I'm sick of the Carrie character too, she can die as well lol. Focus on Saul and Dar and I'd be happy. I enjoyed the show for awhile. Once the Brody storyline ended it's too "24 like" for me (no surprise since it's a Howard Gordon show). Hopefully this season improves from the opener.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I wish they had just let Quinn die. I hate it when someone dies, but then didn't _really _die. I'm sure they have a good story line for him, but sometimes you just gotta let someone go.
> 
> And how Carrie can do what she does, having done what she's done, is beyond my understanding.
> 
> Interesting start to the year.


My feelings exactly. Goes against everything we've seen of her character up to now. I'm sure they are planning some sort of "come to Jesus moment" for her when she realizes her client is a POS. And it looks like Quinn is around for a while considering we see him trying to warn her that her place is being watched. I'm sure she'll just think he's imagining it all further causing tension between them. I'll stick with it for now because of all the characters who are not Carrie.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

I found the first episode to be a bit too preachy for me, with the message that the Muslims are not terrorists. Carrie is now working for a CAIR-like organization. I did find it interesting that we're allied with Israel until "Madam President-Elect" kills the project. The writers of this show need more of a Southpark timing to better align their storylines.  Hopefully, we can get to the good-guys vs the bad-guys storyline.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Last season Carrie said she was done. So I guess that's the reason for the new role. 

I was pretty surprised to see Quinn. WTH?! I like him, but he's not Quinn anymore. Although Rupert Friend is doing a nice job of stretching his acting talents.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

It looks like this season will be like last season (or the one before, I forget) and it will start out slowly. I think Quinn will get on my nerves unless they change it somehow.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Two m


pendragn said:


> It looks like this season will be like last season (or the one before, I forget) and it will start out slowly. I think Quinn will get on my nerves unless they change it somehow.


Two more seasons after this one per the producers but they have a specific fade out plan.

Homeland Renewed For Multiple Seasons! Plus, Season 6 Finally Has a Premiere Date


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Anyone else notice that the woman who is playing the president elect is the same woman who plays Heather Dunbar -- presidential candidate against Frank Underwood in House of Cards?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Agree with most here - too preachy (possibly setting the stage for the kid to do, or attempt, something really bad), hate Quinn, hate Carrie's story line. Otherwise great start


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

This is TV. A couple of physical therapy sessions and Quinn will be 100% back to his old self good as new; mom and pop rogue spies with Carrie.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I really dislike this Otto subplot. 

It's like a soap opera.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

series5orpremier said:


> This is TV. A couple of physical therapy sessions and Quinn will be 100% back to his old self good as new; mom and pop rogue spies with Carrie.


I was actually anticipating Quinn taking out the dude that robbed him at the prostitute's place.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I was actually anticipating Quinn taking out the dude that robbed him at the prostitute's place.


Yeah, and I think Quinn was even baiting him with the beer can to provoke him that way. It's clear there will be a spectacular revenge scene there.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Powerful episode this week. So it turns out Carrie *is* advising the President (sorry, Pres-elect). She's a convincing liar. Makes you wonder if she's going to have an official role in the new administration?

Moving scene with Carrie & Quinn (final scene of episode). I don't know where they're going with his story, but I will admit it was very emotional this week. Last week I didn't want him back; after this week I'll give the writers the benefit of the doubt and see where it goes.

The game is on!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Agreed. I liked that Carrie did not utter the four letter word when Quinn asked why she saved him.

This season is looking really promising.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm excited that next week we should have a new location to see (the meeting and grab).


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Do we know what the date is? If its a president elect its somewhere between early November and Jan 20. I have seen no mention of the holidays and I would expect NYC to be a bit colder during that timeframe as well.
I am just trying to get a sense of how long the President Elect will stay that way.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Do we know what the date is? If its a president elect its somewhere between early November and Jan 20. I have seen no mention of the holidays and I would expect NYC to be a bit colder during that timeframe as well.
> I am just trying to get a sense of how long the President Elect will stay that way.


I vaguely recall they said something about it (the Iranian situation) being her problem in three days.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

So far, I am loving this season. In fact, I'm kind of surprised by how much.
I don't find it preachy as others have said and I enjoying BOTH Carrie and Quinn.

I was very surprised when it turned out she IS advising the president-elect - 
There have been lots of good twists and turns already

although how she had the $ to buy a brownstone in Brooklyn and who the heck was taking care of her daughter in the last episode are both beyond me!



Hank said:


> Anyone else notice that the woman who is playing the president elect is the same woman who plays Heather Dunbar -- presidential candidate against Frank Underwood in House of Cards?


THANK YOU. I hadn't looked it up, but it is amusing to have thought 'wasn't she running for President last season, I don't remember' to NOW realize she was but on a whole other show!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

zalusky said:


> Do we know what the date is? If its a president elect its somewhere between early November and Jan 20. I have seen no mention of the holidays and I would expect NYC to be a bit colder during that timeframe as well.
> I am just trying to get a sense of how long the President Elect will stay that way.


Good point, January in NYC and everyone is in light jackets? I know warm spells can happen, but that does seem strange. You don't get the sense it's the middle of winter during any of the outdoor scenes.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

It's picking up a little, but still kind of slow. I guess she was thinking "because I am in love with you" but maybe it was "I was in love with you". And I suppose Quinn asking why she saved him was his way of saying he'd prefer to be dead.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> It's picking up a little, but still kind of slow. I guess she was thinking "because I am in love with you" but maybe it was "I was in love with you". And I suppose Quinn asking why she saved him was his way of saying he'd prefer to be dead.


I generally agree that it's picking up (CIA/Carrie with the president and the potential terrorist kid/FBI guy) but I am really loathing any scene with Quinn. Hopefully there's some payoff coming on that after enduring his screen time.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

swyman18 said:


> Good point, January in NYC and everyone is in light jackets? I know warm spells can happen, but that does seem strange. You don't get the sense it's the middle of winter during any of the outdoor scenes.


I think it's November, shortly after the election. In the first episode when Dar Adal was taking to the Mosad agent he mentioned having 2 months or 2.5 months left to do what they planned.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Still seems too warm for November. I happened to run across the last episode again today and I see a lot of green leafy trees. Perhaps in DC. , but I doubt in New York. 

Not a big deal, just an observation.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

swyman18 said:


> Still seems too warm for November. I happened to run across the last episode again today and I see a lot of green leafy trees. Perhaps in DC. , but I doubt in New York.
> 
> Not a big deal, just an observation.


Perhaps it's global warming? Anyway, we know the exact date, three days before the inauguration.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yes, global warming


----------



## Christopher Rickard (Jan 18, 2017)

astrohip said:


> Season thread for S6 of Showtime's Homeland. Not sure if there will be enough interest for individual episode threads. Spoilers for any episode that has aired on Showtime. Season premiere was tonight, Sunday January 15 2017.
> 
> Lots of changes this season. She's in NYC, working for Muslims accused of terrorism. Quinn is alive and... not well. Saul & Dar Adal are back, CIA bigshots. New female President, excuse me "President Elect", who's not following the presidential playbook (amazing call, considering this was filmed months ago). And Dar Adal is already in cahoots with a group, leaving out Saul "the voice of reason". And Otto is back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Even I hate it when they show that someone died, but in reality that person is alive.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

they never showed quinn's death, only heavily suggested it would eventually happen as he was in a coma, and carrie removed his finger monitor, as they faded to black to end last season.

i didn't buy his dying for a moment.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Looks like folks are as bored with this season as I am.

But I do wonder from the end of the last episode, it Dar is responsible for setting up the explosion in the Muslim kid's van. They have certainly given Dar a more evil attitude this season. The guy observing Carrie's place to then go to the delivery place that Muslim kids works for, I just can't come up with a better explanation.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> The guy observing Carrie's place to then go to the delivery place that Muslim kids works for, I just can't come up with a better explanation.


I think they are different plot lines, and Dar doesn't care about Carrie's other exploits. He cares about her advising the president-elect.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This season is slower to get started than an old lawn mower after a long winter!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pmyers said:


> This season is slower to get started than an old lawn mower after a long winter!


i agree, especially the first ep. thankfully, it appears to be picking up speed.

every other season i've watched each ep twice, to make sure i didn't miss anything important. that's not an issue this season...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Hank said:


> I think they are different plot lines, and Dar doesn't care about Carrie's other exploits. He cares about her advising the president-elect.


But I think he also cares about getting tough on Iran, and discrediting Carrie and implicating an Islamist in a NYC attack seems like a good way to go.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Tonight's episode was a boring, unbelievable, and practically uneventful pile of garbage.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Tonight's episode was a boring, unbelievable, and practically uneventful pile of garbage.


But did you enjoy it? 

Ok, I had a lot of problems too. HUGE moments of disbelief. The entire scene with Peter Rabbit and the SWAT team made zero sense. No way they storm a residence with potential hostages. And without listening to anybody. No attempt to negotiate. The property owner & mother right there, and they ignore her. Just made no sense. And the fact that rocks were thrown thru the windows WHILE THE PRESS WAS STANDING THERE was never brought up to SWAT?

The sequence of events with the Pres-Elect. Again, no sense. They can't contain her like that. Unless every SS agent is in on it, something is gonna give.

The bomb with Sekou... it kills two people, and yet they shut down NYC and fly the PEOTUS away. She was twenty blocks away OMG! And no one, NO ONE, thinks to question maybe he was targeted by a hate group? And that's why it was a small bomb, because it took out its only intended target? But no, they assume giant jihadist plot. Again, makes no sense.

Having said all that... I like the way it's all tying together--Sekou, Carrie, Peter, Saul, PEOTUS... all under the diabolical stare of Dar Adal.

But jeez, even I, an ardent Homeland fan, had trouble watching this episode.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

This seems like a classic case of a good idea for an episode that went horribly wrong in the implementation.

There is a kernel of truth in the idea that S.W.A.T. and hostage response teams are following a standard set of procedures that do well in black and white situations but can have difficulty with shades of gray. The issue is that this episode exaggerated the problems to the point of absurdity -- with the situation as shown, the response would have been more reasonable than what we were shown. The writers needed to set things up better to get the incorrect response. For example, make Quinn appear more crazy to outsiders than he did in what we saw. And have a gunshot precipitate them storming in (perhaps have a stray shot go off because Quinn's hand was shaking or something).

But I did enjoy seeing Quinn manhandling that obnoxious reporter who came to the back door. And when I saw that guy throwing rocks I thought -- if the little girl were unlucky enough to be near the window -- the rock could have hit her in the head and killed her, or shards of glass could do the same. So I cheered when Quinn shot that bastard.

The situation with the Pres-Elect (PE) started out reasonably enough. But again, the showrunners exaggerated to the point of absurdity. They should have just hustled PE off to the isolated location (and brought her chief of staff with her), and she should have been given a phone right away by someone who was in on the deception, but of course the phone would route through Dar Adal's people so they could give her a lot of trouble. But really all they needed was to keep her in the dark for an hour or two, and maybe keep her in the house for most of the day. That would have been more believable.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

john4200 said:


> This seems like a classic case of a good idea for an episode that went horribly wrong in the implementation.


Yep. This.

It did move the story along, and the plot is getting more interesting each week.

But jeez louise when I start picking apart each scene, you writers need to do a better job.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> But I think he also cares about getting tough on Iran, and discrediting Carrie and implicating an Islamist in a NYC attack seems like a good way to go.


Yeah I think it is likely he set this all up so he can blackmail her whenever he needs to and to drive a wedge between the president elect and Carrie. He was quick to get to the president elect and let her know that while he doesn't think Carrie is involved investigation is underway. Also interesting her senior advisor still isn't with her when he has this conversation with her. Perhaps coincidence but I think it was by design. He knows Carrie has stuff on him and is advising the president elect in a way he doesn't like.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jcondon said:


> Also interesting her senior advisor still isn't with her when he has this conversation with her. Perhaps coincidence but I think it was by design.


Clearly by design. She has been effectively kidnapped and isolated from her people by the people responsible for the attack. They don't want her getting in on the act until the frame-up is complete.

The only question is, is Rush Limbaugh in on it? (And is it me, or does frothing at the mouth like that make his American accent a lot worse?)


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only question is, is Rush Limbaugh in on it? (And is it me, or does frothing at the mouth like that make his American accent a lot worse?)


Funny I thought that guy was a mock Infowars guy. But some Googling seems to indicate it was a spoof of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't find myself sympathetic with any character in this whole season, with the exception of Quinn and then I just feel sorry for him. My read of this year's storyline is: 1) Female President is finally elected, 2) Wrongly Accused Muslim that we should all be sympathetic towards and 3) the Shadow Government (led by Dar) is running amok causing all of these problems. My guess is that we end with: 4) Female President stomps on the neck of the shadow government with Carrie's help derived from Quinn's keen observations to-date. Who should we be rootin' for?

If they are trying to imitate Rush Linbaugh, then this is a swing and a miss. It better portrays the passion of Alex Jones when he's lit up, but really poor in execution.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

bantar said:


> If they are trying to imitate Rush Linbaugh, then this is a swing and a miss. It better portrays the passion of Alex Jones when he's lit up, but really poor in execution.


I assumed it was Alex Jones that they were trying to portray. (not that I watch that guy, I am just going off clips I have seen/heard).


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Did the radio blowhard sound a little like he had an Irish accent?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Did the radio blowhard sound a little like he had an Irish accent?


The actor is English. And I heard a little English slipping through at times.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

jcondon said:


> Funny I thought that guy was a mock Infowars guy. But some Googling seems to indicate it was a spoof of Rush Limbaugh.


I was thinking he was suppose to be Michael Savage. If it was meant as a Rush parody it was a pretty terrible one.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

This season has been a complete waste of time so far. Last episode was 45 minutes to get to 30 seconds worth of information at the very end of the episode. Carrie's character change is totally unbelievable to me. I can see her wanting to be out of "the life" but she has made a complete 180 degree turn and I just don't buy it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bantar said:


> I don't find myself sympathetic with any character in this whole season, with the exception of Quinn and then I just feel sorry for him. My read of this year's storyline is: 1) Female President is finally elected,...


I wonder if they assumed Hillary was going to win and decided to do a story line based on that reality.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if they assumed Hillary was going to win and decided to do a story line based on that reality.


LOL It appears that way. As I noted earlier in the Season, they needed a bit more Southpark timing for their current events. I guess that they were filming before the election was over.

But really, what is the plot line? Who are the good guys? Who are the bad guys? We are 6 episodes into a 12 episode story. The best I can come up with is the guy that hated America is the hero in this story and he was blown up and framed by other evil guys. I'm not sympathetic to either cause.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

pmyers said:


> I wonder if they assumed Hillary was going to win and decided to do a story line based on that reality.


Of course they did. I wonder how the story arc would have changed if they had assumed Hillary would lose. It could have turned into a comical parody of The Americans with Quinn/Carrie discovering the president-elect was born in Russia and indoctrinated early in life as a sleeper-spy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bantar said:


> ...We are 6 episodes into a 12 episode story...


That is sad and scary! I feel like we've gone nowhere nor am I vested in anybody.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

bantar said:


> We are 6 episodes into a 12 episode story.


I only count 5.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm kind of liking this season. Dar and the star chamber against Saul and Carrie is kind of fun. Quinn is a great character, and at least they're having him do stuff. I realize the show is always milking the trope of "is this person insane and paranoid, or are they the only ones that get it?" and that's usually been Carrie but now it's Quinn.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'm liking it, too, at least as much as I have the last couple seasons. It's definitely moving more slowly, but I'm not bothered by that.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I enjoyed it when Quinn shot the rock thrower in the ass.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I also liked how as soon as Quinn is captured, that all the police, press, and rioters are gone. Just another peaceful street!


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I also liked how as soon as Quinn is captured, that all the police, press, and rioters are gone. Just another peaceful street!


I'm pretty sure we saw police and news vehicles packing up and leaving in some of the later scenes.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jon J said:


> I enjoyed it when Quinn shot the rock thrower in the ass.


Can you tell your ass from your elbow, or shoulder? Quinn shot the guy in his left shoulder.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

The production quality of this last episode didn't quite seem the same, something seemed off. I think sometimes they have different directors/producers for different episodes. 

I felt like I was watching one of the standard bad prime time network dramas. Which kind of sucked because I thought things were getting pretty interesting.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I enjoy this show, but I'm NOT enjoying this thread. Too much negativity and whining is spoiling my enjoyment of this forum. I enjoy when we speculate about where the story is going, but this is exhausting and boring to read. <-- How's THAT for a little negativity and whining back at y'all?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> How's THAT for a little negativity and whining back at y'all?


How exhausting and boring to read. You are TOTALLY spoiling my enjoyment of this forum.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Did anyone else notice each time right before the President Elect was about to appear on screen, the background score was the exact (or very very close to) the same low, rolling base line from _House of Cards_? The first time it happened, I thought it was a coincidence, but then it happened again and again... so I think they put that in there as a little easter egg.

Also the cops are going to have Carrie's car on record at the scene of that distribution warehouse the night before the bombing when Quinn took it there.

And I agree, that bizarre sequestering of the PE was just unbelievable. NO Secret Service people around? WTF? And that really didn't seem much like a "safe house" either. If fact it kinda looked like Claire's mother's house from _HoC_.

Did you catch the short after clip about the street scene where they used real NYC swat team crew and actual SOP?

Oh and finally, I take back what I said.. yeah, Dar Adal _is_ behind it all.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Can you tell your ass from your elbow, or shoulder? Quinn shot the guy in his left shoulder.


Obviously you just read _How To Win Friends and Influence People_. Thanks for your kindly worded correction.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jon J said:


> Obviously you just read _How To Win Friends and Influence People_. Thanks for your kindly worded correction.


Obviously it was a joke. Have you never heard the phrase "not know your ass from your elbow"? Of course, the joke would have been better if Quinn actually shot him in the elbow, but it was the shoulder.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I have a question. Is Carrie famous? Wasn't their big publicity for her for saving thousands of lives in a previous season?

Was it just unidentified CIA agent, or did they name her?

I keep wondering if these people (like the SWAT guy) know who she is, because I'm pretty sure they're not allowing a civilian to be an in person hostage negotiator.

Especially this season, she seems to be able to do things nobody else would be able to do, and every time she does it wonder if it's because she's a famous CIA hero.

-smak-


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

smak said:


> I keep wondering if these people (like the SWAT guy) know who she is, because I'm pretty sure they're not allowing a civilian to be an in person hostage negotiator.


Considering it was her own home and her own daughter, they would be on pretty shaky legal ground "not allowing" Carrie to go into her house to talk to her daughter and her houseguest.


----------



## madmari333 (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't like this season so far - too much preaching and Holywood's distorted view of the world being showcased. Hopefully there will be a few other turns of events.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

madmari333 said:


> Don't like this season so far - too much preaching and Holywood's distorted view of the world being showcased. Hopefully there will be a few other turns of events.


This is like bizzaro-Homeland. Maybe it's all a dream...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought this week's episode was pretty good. We're moving closer to the Dar Adal conspiracy.

Did anyone else have an underlying sense of dread during the drive with the PEOTUS? I kept expecting that housekeeper to break out in a Russian accent at any moment. Great scene, especially talking about their sons.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

May have to watch again as I was a little distracted, but was that the agent that was giving Carrie crap shot dead?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> May have to watch again as I was a little distracted, but was that the agent that was giving Carrie crap shot dead?


Yep. Edie Falco came out of hiding and took him out!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> May have to watch again as I was a little distracted, but was that the agent that was giving Carrie crap shot dead?


Yes. He had slowly come over to her side, as he started to realize there *was *some sort of massive conspiracy after all. And then... BOOM!



zalusky said:


> Yep. Edie Falco came out of hiding and took him out!


Funny, it was driving me crazy after this episode, and I finally looked him up. I'm great at knowing I know someone, and terrible at remembering from where.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

Anyone think the "Dar Adal conspiracy" is a red herring? Yes, sure it may be him behind all the bad stuff but I get a feeling that we viewers are being shown too many clues to try to implicate him. I'm kind of liking this season and I'm eager to find out if Dar Adal is really the bad guy we are being led to believe!

Gerry


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They are always offering up red herrings about Dal. It would be annoying if this were another one. It would also take a lot of dubious explanations to make some of the stuff he's clearly behind look innocent.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Astrid was Quinn's girlfriend, right? I guess she and the Israeli's are going to save the day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> They are always offering up red herrings about Dal. It would be annoying if this were another one. It would also take a lot of dubious explanations to make some of the stuff he's clearly behind look innocent.


I suspect the twist will be who he's working with...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the twist will be who he's working with...


The same people Brody was working with, obviously (those that are still alive).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the twist will be who he's working with...
> 
> 
> john4200 said:
> ...


My reply is either

I don't think that means what you think it means
or
You're gonna have to elaborate for those of us who are a little slow...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> My reply is either
> 
> I don't think that means what you think it means
> or
> You're gonna have to elaborate for those of us who are a little slow...


I have the undeveloped beginnings of a hunch that he's working with a faction inside Iran to keep hostilities going.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> My reply is either
> 
> I don't think that means what you think it means
> or
> You're gonna have to elaborate for those of us who are a little slow...


The smiley face indicated I was joking. Obviously, the real people he is working with are Project Daylight, Dar having taken over the CIA seat after the previous liaison was killed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

astrohip said:


> ..Did anyone else have an underlying sense of dread during the drive with the PEOTUS? I kept expecting that housekeeper to break out in a Russian accent at any moment. Great scene, especially talking about their sons.


No, but that lady's behavior did seem off to me.

I mentioned to my wife how strange it would be to see a PEOTUS or POTUS hop out of an old pick up truck


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

pmyers said:


> No, but that lady's behavior did seem off to me.
> 
> I mentioned to my wife how strange it would be to see a PEOTUS or POTUS hop out of an old pick up truck


That was actually a pretty nice newer model Dodge Ram pickup, with some sweet rims.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I thought this week's episode was pretty good. We're moving closer to the Dar Adal conspiracy.
> 
> Did anyone else have an underlying sense of dread during the drive with the PEOTUS? I kept expecting that housekeeper to break out in a Russian accent at any moment. Great scene, especially talking about their sons.


My wife and I both thought that about the housekeeper woman. To go even further with that thought, early on in the episode, I said to my wife that the housekeeper is too recognizable an actress to not play a bigger part in this, and my prediction was that she would turn out to be sympathetic to the PEOTUS and help her get away. As soon as we saw her drive out of the compound we knew what was happening, and I was feeling pretty good about myself. Then during the drive we both started thinking, "Wooops, this is not going to turn out well...."


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I was calling the housekeeper Nurse Ratchett


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dawghows said:


> My wife and I both thought that about the housekeeper woman. To go even further with that thought, early on in the episode, I said to my wife that the housekeeper is too recognizable an actress to not play a bigger part in this"


I see the actress who played the housekeeper is Deborah Hedwall. What was her main claim to fame? I see she did some TV work, but not a huge amount.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

I thought the President Elect was going to be assainated at her New York City press conference, showing that there really were concerns about her safety.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

swyman18 said:


> I see the actress who played the housekeeper is Deborah Hedwall. What was her main claim to fame? I see she did some TV work, but not a huge amount.


I don't know of anything specific. She's just familiar enough that we recognized her face right away, which made me know she was going to have a bigger role to play. Like when you recognize an actors face on a detective show, you know that person is going to eventually turn out to be the killer.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

So Dar is moving all the chess pieces. Saul and Carrier have just five episodes to figure this out without throwing Israel under the bus


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

HobokenSkier said:


> So Dar is moving all the chess pieces. Saul and Carrier have just five episodes to figure this out without throwing Israel under the bus


Saul already knows a lot of it. But Saul knows that Dar Adal knows that Saul knows some of what Dar is up to. So they have a weird dynamic going between them.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I wasn't thrilled with this week's episode. Homeland is at its best when it's dealing with spycraft, intrigue, double and triple crosses, and the entire world that Saul, Dal & Carrie live in. The stuff with Frannie is just a waste of time to me, soap opera drama. I know they're using it to show how Dar Adal is driving Carrie, but it's still a kid, and it's boring. Similar gripe about Quinn. When he was CIA superstar, with skill levels off the charts, he was fun to watch. Now he's a chess piece in someone else's game, and it's not doing it for me.

The half hour spent dealing with Dar Adal, Saul, the Iranian stuff, the PEOTUS... edge of the seat TV. The other half hour... yawn city.

just my .02


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> The stuff with Frannie is just a waste of time to me, soap opera drama.


Also, Carrie's colleague is the worst lawyer ever. That court scene was theater of the absurd.

And I agree it is no fun watching Carrie sabotage herself. The way she dealt with the woman who took her daughter away, and drunk-dialing the PE, was cringe worthy. Now, I know Carrie has issues, but she has shown in the past that she can focus and do good spy craft when she has to. I'd much rather see her put those skills to work to get Fran back, than have her go to pieces like this. Either reaction would fit her past character development, but one is much more fun to watch than the other.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think they are stuck by their own story. Carrie having Franny to take care of - they needed to go somewhere with carrying on all the espionage while she tries to be a bi-polar Mom - and this unfortunately is the path they have gone down.

Can anyone provide a brief reminder on the woman who is taking care of Quinn at the lake house? I can't really recall how she played into the events of the Berlin season although I remember I liked the actress enough to look her up on imbd at the time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's Astrid, a German spy with whom Quinn had a relationship in the past. She helped Quinn and Carrie when they couldn't trust their own people because of mole issues.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Cainebj said:


> Can anyone provide a brief reminder on the woman who is taking care of Quinn at the lake house? I can't really recall how she played into the events of the Berlin season although I remember I liked the actress enough to look her up on imbd at the time.


Astrid his German lover who works in the German embassy. BND intelligence officer. 
Season 4. 
And then regularly in S5
S5E3 super powers (Quinn looking for carried)
E5 she identifies the shooter
E10 she identifies the location of Quinn through the floor. 
E11 She is redirected to Berlin airport from not he HBH station 
And also E12


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

john4200 said:


> Also, Carrie's colleague is the worst lawyer ever. That court scene was theater of the absurd.


Perhaps he's in cahoots with Saul.

Anyway. She has been working with a lawyer and in court just keeps interrupting. Surprised she didn't spend a night in the house for contempt of court.

You let your lawyer speak. She basically self incriminated.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought it was a pretty brilliant way of getting Carrie back to being Carrie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As much as I dislike the Social Services subplot, I have to admit that Carrie is behaving completely in character throughout it.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I wasn't thrilled with this week's episode. Homeland is at its best when it's dealing with spycraft, intrigue, double and triple crosses, and the entire world that Saul, Dal & Carrie live in. The stuff with Frannie is just a waste of time to me, soap opera drama. I know they're using it to show how Dar Adal is driving Carrie, but it's still a kid, and it's boring. Similar gripe about Quinn. When he was CIA superstar, with skill levels off the charts, he was fun to watch. Now he's a chess piece in someone else's game, and it's not doing it for me.
> 
> The half hour spent dealing with Dar Adal, Saul, the Iranian stuff, the PEOTUS... edge of the seat TV. The other half hour... yawn city.
> 
> just my .02


I agree with this summation. To me having Frannie = Fonzie water skiing. Literally half the episode is spent on that drivel.

Even the scene at Carrie's house last week had no drama or interest to me at all. Was the purpose to remove Quinn (permanently) and get the child out of the way so Carrie and be the old Carrie? I would hope there'd be a better way to accomplish that (I'm not a writer so not my job to figure that out ). 
I'm at a point where I just don't care what happens in any scene involving Carrie with or about the child so all the drama in the world is just more boredom.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought it was interesting that Quinn called Dar a "Dirty Old Man" and they seem to have a "history" and Dar said he never forced himself on anyone...
DAYUMMMMM!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Regina said:


> I thought it was interesting that Quinn called Dar a "Dirty Old Man" and they seem to have a "history" and Dar said he never forced himself on anyone...
> DAYUMMMMM!


I thought I heard that Dar imposed himself on Quinn...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I seem to recall that Dar said he *never* imposed himself on anyone-but I could be wrong...
Quinn said something about the way Dar looked at him, and Dar said that he never imposed himself on anyone (IIRC)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Was there ever a scene with Dar coming onto Quinn? I've never seen it if there was.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Regina said:


> I seem to recall that Dar said he *never* imposed himself on anyone-but I could be wrong...
> Quinn said something about the way Dar looked at him, and Dar said that he never imposed himself on anyone (IIRC)


Yes, that was what he said.

Which makes me assume that something happened, and Dar is insisting (too much?) that it was consensual.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Also, Carrie's colleague is the worst lawyer ever. That court scene was theater of the absurd.
> 
> And I agree it is no fun watching Carrie sabotage herself. The way she dealt with the woman who took her daughter away, and drunk-dialing the PE, was cringe worthy. Now, I know Carrie has issues, but she has shown in the past that she can focus and do good spy craft when she has to. I'd much rather see her put those skills to work to get Fran back, than have her go to pieces like this. Either reaction would fit her past character development, but one is much more fun to watch than the other.


Doesn't Carrie have a sister who took care of Frannie while she was an infant and Carrie was stationed overseas? Wouldn't the sister be a better choice for the court to make over selecting a foster family?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

getreal said:


> Doesn't Carrie have a sister who took care of Frannie while she was an infant and Carrie was stationed overseas? Wouldn't the sister be a better choice for the court to make over selecting a foster family?


Carrie said the sister is in Rome!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Didn't Carrie say her sister wasn't available because she and her husband were on sabbatical overseas.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Carrie said the sister is in Rome!





series5orpremier said:


> Didn't Carrie say her sister wasn't available because she and her husband were on sabbatical overseas.


Ah, yes! Thanks.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

getreal said:


> Doesn't Carrie have a sister who took care of Frannie while she was an infant and Carrie was stationed overseas? Wouldn't the sister be a better choice for the court to make over selecting a foster family?





Gerryex said:


> Carrie said the sister is in Rome!


On sabbatical with her professor husband.

Not sure why that makes her uncontactable. Even American cell phones work in Europe now. I think her sister or Carried could have afforded to get her on the next flight.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

OK, well now they've swung Dar way too far into obvious bad guy mode. No doubt there's still one more major twist ahead that helps explains what he's up to.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

TAsunder said:


> OK, well now they've swung Dar way too far into obvious bad guy mode. No doubt there's still one more major twist ahead that helps explains what he's up to.


No, Dar has always been bad, in the sense that he will do whatever is required to accomplish his goals, regardless of morality.

As for what he is up to, that seems clear enough. He wants a strong CIA with resources and people to go after suspected terrorists or "enemy" regimes, with little or no evidence to indict them and little or no government oversight. And he will do whatever it takes to accomplish that goal, including murder or taking children away from parents.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

HobokenSkier said:


> On sabbatical with her professor husband.
> 
> Not sure why that makes her uncontactable. Even American cell phones work in Europe now. I think her sister or Carried could have afforded to get her on the next flight.


Yup....we said the same thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

john4200 said:


> No, Dar has always been bad, in the sense that he will do whatever is required to accomplish his goals, regardless of morality.
> 
> As for what he is up to, that seems clear enough. He wants a strong CIA with resources and people to go after suspected terrorists or "enemy" regimes, with little or no evidence to indict them and little or no government oversight. And he will do whatever it takes to accomplish that goal, including murder or taking children away from parents.


Also, sabotaging Saul, more or less kidnapping the president elect, setting off a bomb in new york city, creating a private company to do clandestine operations not under the purview of the federal government.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

We are pretty far into the season and I don't feel the same tension as I have felt in previous years. It feels more like episode 3 tension. Dar is so obvious I feel like there needs to be an extra twist.


Spoiler



Example the PEOTUS is really the bad guy


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know a lot of you didn't like the Frannie plot line, but to me it brought a lot of tension. Imagine that you are a single mother and someone just takes your kid - no warning. I really felt for her. The call to the POTUS-E was uncomfortable - but I don't fault her for making it. She is clearly at her breaking point, which is exactly what Dar engineered. It was important to squash Carries influence over POTUS-E. Mission accomplished.
I do think there is another twist to come, and I think Peter will be a big part of it - they made sure we knew of his personal hatred of Dar for a reason...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Regina said:


> I thought it was interesting that Quinn called Dar a "Dirty Old Man" and they seem to have a "history" and Dar said he never forced himself on anyone...
> DAYUMMMMM!


Yeah, that totally came out of left field.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, that was what he said.
> 
> Which makes me assume that something happened, and Dar is insisting (too much?) that it was consensual.


I got the impression Dar liked them young. Too young to consent. Wasn't Quinn an orphan?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought Quinn was from a wealthy family (near Philadelphia?) and an all-American over-achiever who could have done anything he wanted.

Dar is looking like a regular Jerry Sandusky. I guess the writers wanted an additional way to villify him to make sure we see him as the bad guy.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I thought Quinn was from a wealthy family (near Philadelphia?) and an all-American over-achiever who could have done anything he wanted.
> 
> Dar is looking like a regular Jerry Sandusky. I guess the writers wanted an additional way to villify him to make sure we see him as the bad guy.


Seems like he was in the foster system and Dar recruited him at 16 if this site is correct anyway. Which seems to jive with what I remember of him.

Peter Quinn


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'd say it's about time for Saul, Carrie, and Peter to start getting their acts together.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have the undeveloped beginnings of a hunch that he's working with a faction inside Iran to keep hostilities going.


And the other shoe drops...


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I thought this was a quite intense episode. I jumped out of my seat near the end when Peter and Astrid were talking in the cabin and then suddenly the sniper took a shot at them. Later when Astrid was running to the car I was yelling at the TV that Peter had emptied the gun and magazine of all bullets and I assumed she would be killed. And she was! Very sad as I liked her character.

Anyone know how many episodes are left as they still have a whole bunch of stuff to accomplish to clean up this mess. Although I'm interested in how all of that will play out.

Gerry


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Anyone know how many episodes are left as they still have a whole bunch of stuff to accomplish to clean up this mess. Although I'm interested in how all of that will play out.
> 
> Gerry


This was Episode 8 of 12.
We're 2/3 of the way through the season ...


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'd say it's about time for Saul, Carrie, and Peter to start getting their acts together.
> 
> And the other shoe drops...


A faction sponsored by blackwater, Boeing, Lockheed etc


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

oh no. not Astrid. 
that guy. he's a super villain.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

So, why keep Quinn alive at all? To find out what he told Carrie? It just seemed a little bizarre. And an FBI agent gunned down in his house, with phone records indicating he had just talked to Carrie? How has Quinn's absence been explained to the police, the psych hospital, the CIA? The writing has gotten really sloppy. They're just going for over-the-top Dar as a comic book villain.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

After the last few episodes, I keep inadvertently calling this show '24' in my head. The writing has reached that level of ridiculousness. All we need is Carrie's daughter to get chased by a mountain lion while they set up a perimeter and check the sockets.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Nothing in this season compares to absurdity of the Tower of David nonsense, IMO.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

And another things. Superbad would have confirmed his kill of Quinn. Dead bodies don't just sink immediately. And if he was going to believe that, he would have waited a couple of minutes to be sure.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> And another things. Superbad would have confirmed his kill of Quinn. Dead bodies don't just sink immediately. And if he was going to believe that, he would have waited a couple of minutes to be sure.


Yeah - I saw this coming a mile away and it made me SMH. Lazy writing. A real assasin would have confirmed his kill.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That guy was the worst hitman ever. If even wasn't that Quinn did not empty her gun, she would have gotten him first.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Another dopey thing, Quinn throwing the bullets away. To then take a crowbar to confront who he thought was hat-guy. I actually thought he ran to the lake edge to look for a bullet! Because otherwise, that's the last direction you'd run.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Another dopey thing, Quinn throwing the bullets away.


Dopey, but understandable given his paranoid state. He was afraid she was going to pull the gun on him, and he wanted to be ready.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dopey, but understandable given his paranoid state. He was afraid she was going to pull the gun on him, and he wanted to be ready.


Taking the bullets was not the foolish thing. Throwing them away was.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Taking the bullets was not the foolish thing. Throwing them away was.


Exactly. I wondered why he didn't just pocket them in case he needed to use them later. Like I said earlier - some lazy writing here.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Exactly. I wondered why he didn't just pocket them in case he needed to use them later. Like I said earlier - some lazy writing here.


Imagine he put the bullets in his pocket. Later, he forgets about them and feels hungry, so he goes to fry some eggs. He leans in too close to the hot stove and next thing you know, BANG! BANG! BANG! .... Quinn's left with scrambled eggs!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> And another things. Superbad would have confirmed his kill of Quinn. Dead bodies don't just sink immediately. And if he was going to believe that, he would have waited a couple of minutes to be sure.


Do we know if super hitman is aware of Quinn's previous training? If so, then he also would have known that Quinn would have the ability to hold his breath underwater longer than the average human. All the more reason to be absolutely sure Quinn was dead.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's weird how this season Quinn has had tremors and trouble walking and controlling his body, refused any physical therapy, but whenever he needs the dexterity to load and unload guns and stay underwater for two minutes that always seems to magically appear.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> It's weird how this season Quinn has had tremors and trouble walking and controlling his body, refused any physical therapy, but whenever he needs the dexterity to load and unload guns and stay underwater for two minutes that always seems to magically appear.


It seems to be mostly on one side of his body that he has problems. He used his mouth quite a bit instead of his other hand.

Does the ability to hold one's breath underwater never go away? I would think that all the crap his body has been through would pretty severely impact that, but I don't really know the full mechanisms involved. It's not just your heart rate and cardio.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

series5orpremier said:


> It's weird how this season Quinn has had tremors and trouble walking and controlling his body, refused any physical therapy, but whenever he needs the dexterity to load and unload guns and stay underwater for two minutes that always seems to magically appear.


I was under the impression that all his soldier training and instincts are still there, he just obviously has the physical limitations with the left side of his body along with the speech problems and paranoia and such. But I think even with just the use of his right arm and hand, he's still deadlier than the average human.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

getreal said:


> He leans in too close to the hot stove and next thing you know, BANG! BANG! BANG! .... Quinn's left with scrambled eggs!


Scrambled legs


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

swyman18 said:


> Do we know if super hitman is aware of Quinn's previous training? If so, then he also would have known that Quinn would have the ability to hold his breath underwater longer than the average human. All the more reason to be absolutely sure Quinn was dead.


Even after chemical damage to his lungs


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

And really, doesn't this guy clean up his crime scenes? Dead FBI guy in his house. Dead German Intelligence officer and Quinn out in the Virginia woods? Don't the latter pretty well trace back to Dar?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Is nobody watching Homeland anymore or just not discussing it? 

Not sure I buy that Dar would blatantly be breaking so many laws on American soil. How could he think that he cannot be caught with the number of people that seem to be involved?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

We're watching and enjoying it.

I'm puzzled why Dar would show up in person at the social media factory. 

And it's baffling why Max would not bug out of there ASAP so Dar didn't see him. It's also baffling that he would take a cell phone in there, much less use it so clumsily. What if Dar looked up and saw Max? Game over! Heck, he's CIA or FBI or something? Use a camera pen like any self-respecting spook would do. Also, don't you think they'd have a basic metal detector for all workers going into that facility to stop any cell phones from sneaking in? So many fails, so little time. 

Also, Quinn's a pretty good driver for being partially paralyzed.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

generaltso said:


> Not sure I buy that Dar would blatantly be breaking so many laws on American soil. How could he think that he cannot be caught with the number of people that seem to be involved?


Deep State.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Does Dar even know who Max is? Can't remember.

I think Dar will realize he's created a monster with this company. A hint of that with the screen that had Quinn on it already.

Was Quinn's flashback a flashback to his black ops group?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Does Dar even know who Max is? Can't remember.


I would think so, but I'm not sure they've actually ever been shown together.

One thing that dawned on me when seeing Saul walking through the city, did they ever explain why the entire cast just happens to all be together in NYC this season? Is it just supposed to be a coincidence? Even Saul's ex-wife seems to live in NYC now?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still watching. I thought this week's episode was best of the season, a return to the glory days of suspense and intrigue. I loved Carrie's wall with all the connections, reminded me of S1 when she was doing the same thing with Brody.

Nothing surprises me about Dar. He considers himself above the law, since he's doing it for the good of the country. What's that old cliche about Patriotism is the last refuge of....


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Nothing surprises me about Dar. He considers himself above the law, since he's doing it for the good of the country.


Seems like during the election would have been a better time for Dar to launch his smear campaign against the POTUS-E. I understand that he's trying to discredit her, but she's already been elected. If he's not uncovering anything illegal that she's done, I'm not sure what he's hoping to accomplish. Is he thinking she'll want her son's reputation restored so badly that she'll roll over for him? Doubtful.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, why doesn't she release the full tape that shows he was actually running to save another soldier?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hank said:


> Also, why doesn't she release the full tape that shows he was actually running to save another soldier?


She doesn't have it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

You'd think she could get it somehow. Quinn could.

Or heck, Max could have gotten the entire video in the sweatshop on a tiny thumb drive like Ed Snoden did in his movie (not sure if that was accurate though).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

In a prior episode, they said that it was a personal bodycam that one of the soldiers had. They'd need to know where/who in order to get it. Now that Max sent the video, I think they could put the pieces together pretty easily now, though.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Sure, personal body cam, but (complete guess here) that all soldier footage is downloaded, stored, and indexed by the military and not left to the individual soldiers as an part of the official record of the mission. 

Unless someone covered it up and deleted the source files. But who would ever do that??!?!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Hank said:


> Sure, personal body cam, but (complete guess here) that all soldier footage is downloaded, stored, and indexed by the military and not left to the individual soldiers as an part of the official record of the mission.


I got the impression it was one of the soldier's personal body cam, not something the military provided him with or even sanctioned.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

We're still watching and really enjoying it. I think I said this earlier in the thread somewhere, but I'm loving that this season is taking place here at home rather than somewhere in the Middle East. 

I know people have complained a lot about this season, but I think it might be my favorite since season 1. Of course I see the same plot holes and ridiculousness everybody else does, but I could say that about most shows on TV. Bottom line, it's just fun to watch.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm enjoying this season a lot. It's rather eerie how current it is, with things like fake social media bots.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Was Quinn's flashback a flashback to his black ops group?


I do believe it was a flash back to when he was in the same black ops group (new guys now) that decided to take him out (against Dar's wishes). I think once he saw the location on the GPS locator thing when he tracked the call he knew exactly where the guy was and who (not by name). When he went to the diner the waitress recognized him and said the new crew wasn't as nice or cool or whatever as his group was. I assume she doesn't really know what they do but they work out of the same house / town for years. He drove around till he could find the house without electronic aid. He had been there before years ago. Probably his stroke made him not remember exactly where but he could get close enough that driving around a bit he would find it.

Too bad it wasn't just the one guy. Would be fun to see Quinn get the drop on him and beat the crap out of him before killing him. Then calling the local PD or something so Dar's little operation would be exposed. But I guess they would spin some how and link it back to Sekiu Bah. Can't wait till Quinn's and Max's videos make it out. Can't see how Dar squashes them both. But well it is Homeland. I assume Saul is going to get Max's video out to the President Elect or someone before it can be erased.

I guess the van was stolen previous to the bombing so they could see how to best plant the bomb or something?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jcondon said:


> I guess the van was stolen previous to the bombing so they could see how to best plant the bomb or something?


I figured they just did a switcheroo with the bomb truck the day before (or so), and have the non-bomb truck in their garage. He went to the facility that night to check on and arm the bomb for the next day. Just a theory.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> I figured they just did a switcheroo with the bomb truck the day before (or so), and have the non-bomb truck in their garage. He went to the facility that night to check on and arm the bomb for the next day. Just a theory.


And none of the investigators have noticed another van is missing and maybe might have another bomb? Or maybe the Van that blew up didn't even belong to the company Sekiu Bah worked at. Guess I shouldn't think too hard it is Homeland.

Not saying your theory is wrong. Maybe next week it will be more clear why they have a second van still and haven't gotten rid of it some how.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

There were multiple vans at the parking lot and at his work, weren't there? I was just assuming the entire company was a cover.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> There were multiple vans at the parking lot and at his work, weren't there? I was just assuming the entire company was a cover.


No, it's a real company that the kid was a driver for. They framed the kid by blowing up his truck. What's not clear is why the framers have another truck...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, it's a real company that the kid was a driver for. They framed the kid by blowing up his truck. What's not clear is why the framers have another truck...


I got a pretty weird vibe from that company when he showed up to work and talked to his co-workers. I got the sense that they weren't strictly on the up and up.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes - I am still watching and still enjoying...



generaltso said:


> Seems like during the election would have been a better time for Dar to launch his smear campaign against the POTUS-E. I understand that he's trying to discredit her, but she's already been elected.


I have thought the same thing all season...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jcondon said:


> And none of the investigators have noticed another van is missing and maybe might have another bomb?


No, that's not what I'm saying. It's not another missing van.

They bought an identical white van, slapped a sticker on the side, and loaded up a bomb. At some point, they likely paid off someone on-site to switch their bomb truck with a real one and took the real one home. That's a lot easier than trying to bring a bomb on-site, load it into a van, and arm it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying. It's not another missing van.
> 
> They bought an identical white van, slapped a sticker on the side, and loaded up a bomb. At some point, they likely paid off someone on-site to switch their bomb truck with a real one and took the real one home. That's a lot easier than trying to bring a bomb on-site, load it into a van, and arm it.


<Trump>WRONG!</trump> Your idea is ridiculously more complicated and riskier than simply sneaking a bomb onboard with the other delivery packages.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

jcondon said:


> He drove around till he could find the house without electronic aid. He had been there before years ago.


So the black ops group still hides the key in the same spot and has never changed the alarm code in the house. Seems like a group like that would take security a little more seriously.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getreal said:


> <Trump>WRONG!</trump> Your idea is ridiculously more complicated and riskier than simply sneaking a bomb onboard with the other delivery packages.


<Trump>Bad, bad Hombre!</Trump>
Then were did the second truck come from, and why?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying. It's not another missing van.
> 
> They bought an identical white van, slapped a sticker on the side, and loaded up a bomb. At some point, they likely paid off someone on-site to switch their bomb truck with a real one and took the real one home. That's a lot easier than trying to bring a bomb on-site, load it into a van, and arm it.


And either the bomb totally obliterated the truck so no one notices the VIN number doesn't belong to the company. Or just another plot hole. Guess we will find out Sunday.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

swyman18 said:


> So the black ops group still hides the key in the same spot and has never changed the alarm code in the house. Seems like a group like that would take security a little more seriously.


Sure why not. Saul had no trouble finding her key to her private office. Which btw just happened to have her laptop logged into her email. No lock screen or anything.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hank said:


> <Trump>Bad, bad Hombre!</Trump>
> Then were did the second truck come from, and why?


There were more than two trucks, but your question still remains valid. You'd think if it were part of the fleet they'd have noticed it missing. And even if not (e.g. if it's a fake or the one with the bomb was), it seems weird that they keep it around. That's why I am suspicious that the company is being used for nefarious purposes and the bomb incident wasn't just a one-time infiltration.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

By "two trucks" I mean the bomb truck and the truck in the garage... not counting the rest of the fleet.

The only way a good fleet manager wouldn't be fooled by a missing or extra truck is if there was an extra rogue truck swapped out with the real one.

But yeah, why they still have it around is bonkers.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

The truck was just there to bring the story along and give Quinn definitive proof. I doubt we'll hear anything about VIN numbers.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> doubt we'll hear anything about VIN numbers.


sure, not VINs, but perhaps why/how the van is there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> sure, not VINs, but perhaps why/how the van is there.


They could have just figured it was safer to hide it than to try to dispose of it (which would only make it more likely to be found)...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe in between physical therapy sessions, Peter can do some anger management...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Hank said:


> I figured they just did a switcheroo with the bomb truck the day before (or so), and have the non-bomb truck in their garage. He went to the facility that night to check on and arm the bomb for the next day. Just a theory.


agreed, they built the matching bomb truck offsite then swapped it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Absolutely loving this season. Can't believe next week is the season finale.

How could they wrap up so many things in one hour? Dar, Quinn, O’Keeffe, the van, the hacker dude...should be good!!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

What's up with the Quinn website? Is that a setup by Dar? Whats his endgame?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> What's up with the Quinn website? Is that a setup by Dar? Whats his endgame?


It looks like the hit squad is going after the president-elect. I guess they'll frame Quinn for it?

But Dar doesn't seem too happy about it. I think that's just Alex Jones's plan.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It looks like the hit squad is going after the president-elect. I guess they'll frame Quinn for it?


That's what I got out of it as well.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> What's up with the Quinn website? Is that a setup by Dar? Whats his endgame?


They are going to Oswald him.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> They are going to Oswald him.


Although, it seems pretty sloppy that they would have his fake posts during the time that he was locked up in the hospital. Doesn't seem like it would be hard for somebody to uncover that, even if they didn't know that off the top of their head like Max did.

Speaking of Max, I assume he did know immediately who Dar was? I thought he was lying about not knowing who he was, but then he readily spilled that he knew Carrie and Quinn, so I'm not really sure what his plan was.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

generaltso said:


> Although, it seems pretty sloppy that they would have his fake posts during the time that he was locked up in the hospital. Doesn't seem like it would be hard for somebody to uncover that.


As we have already seen, the truth does not matter. The Alex Jones character will spin it and his fans will fan the fire.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> As we have already seen, the truth does not matter. The Alex Jones character will spin it and his fans will fan the fire.


Wouldn't it be easier to just have a gap in the posts during the dates he was in the hospital? Seems like that would lead even more credence to them being legit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

generaltso said:


> Speaking of Max, I assume he did know immediately who Dar was? I thought he was lying about not knowing who he was, but then he readily spilled that he knew Carrie and Quinn, so I'm not really sure what his plan was.


He knew who Dar was, but didn't know him personally so he figured it was safe to claim he _didn't_ know who he was. Dar obviously knew that he knew Carrie and Peter, so there was no point in denying it and by 'fessing up he lent more credibility to his answers in general.

He seems to have done a pretty good job of gaming what he could and couldn't get away with denying...not that it did him any good!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Did Max ever actually work for the CIA? I seem to remember him being brought in as the brother or friend of an older guy that was a surveillance tech for the CIA when they were wiring Brody's house?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He worked for the CIA when Carrie was stationed in Pakistan, although I think he might have been a contractor...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> What's up with the Quinn website? Is that a setup by Dar? Whats his endgame?


Dar absolutely did not set this up. It was hidden from him. The only reason Dar helped Max escape was to have him hack into it. Dar wanted to know what was in it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Can anyone tell me who the female reporter was during the president elect's press conference. I know her but can't place her and she's not listed in the credits on IMDB. Thanks


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

It seems to me that we're down to 2 possible culprits: the evil republicans led by Alex Jones or the deep state intelligence community, not led by Dar. There's too much coordination of efforts for this to be a viable Alex initiative, so the deep state is more likely. Any other possible perpetrators that I'm missing? However, since this is written by Hollywood, my guess is that it's the evil republicans. Then again, he might just be there fanning the flames to throw us off guard for the big plot twist. If it's the government, I have no clues as to who might be leading it. Maybe the Russians sneaked over the studio lot from the Americans and are to blame.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think the overall conspiracy is a Deep State thing led by Dar, designed to bring the new president under control or, failing that, eliminate her; that they outsourced aspects of it to Alex Jones and his fake news operation; and Alex Jones is piggybacking on that for his own personal agenda (he seems to have a very personal hatred of the P-E that has not yet been explained).


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Could it also be that Dar wanted to control the P-E and thus came up with this plot and was using Alex to help with it. But now Alex is going too far and doing things that Dar does NOT want. So maybe in the finale Dar fesses up to his mis-deeds and helps bring down the larger plot, including the possible assassination of the P-E, that Alex was planning.

Gerry


----------



## gersh49 (Feb 1, 2003)

ADG said:


> Can anyone tell me who the female reporter was during the president elect's press conference. I know her but can't place her and she's not listed in the credits on IMDB. Thanks


Jenna Wolfe, formerly of NBC News


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

AHHHH yes - thank you. Never would have made the connection


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure why but it really bothers me that an Quinn (ok maybe brain damage), Carrie, and a bunch of cops wouldn't think that this crew who supposedly rigged one truck bomb wouldn't maybe rig another? They were a special ops team after all. Carrie walked into a trap. I think Quinn knew all along the guy he wanted to kill didn't leave the house. He waited till he had to save Carrie and beat the guy to death (best part of the whole episode). Then after that they call in all the police and whatever that other guys title is special prosecutor? But no bomb squad and now the van is completely blown up?

I try to suspend logic when watching this show but sometimes they make it really hard too.

I think Dar is trying to help Quinn even still now. He didn't want the special ops guy to kill Quinn. Unless all the fake Quinn website info was planted on Max's bosses computer by Dar or his people for Max to find to gain some trust from Max and discredit the people Max works with. Maybe trying to turn him.

I think there are at least 4 sides here.

President Elect, Saul, Dar and Max's boss in the CIA. All with different objectives and agendas.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

jcondon said:


> I think Quinn knew all along the guy he wanted to kill didn't leave the house. He waited till he had to save Carrie and beat the guy to death.... I think Dar is trying to help Quinn even still now.


I agree with all this. And I believe Dar will figure out a way to "save" Quinn (and Max) in such a way as to make it appear that he (Dar) has been working undercover all this time, and was always on "our" side after all.



jcondon said:


> President Elect, Saul, Dar and Max's boss in the CIA. All with different objectives and agendas.


I'm not sure who you're referring to as "Max's boss in the CIA." As someone said above, I don't think Max works for the CIA. I'm not sure he ever did.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> I'm not sure who you're referring to as "Max's boss in the CIA." As someone said above, I don't think Max works for the CIA. I'm not sure he ever did.


He must be referring to Alex Jones..?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Max is just a contractor. He was never a CIA operative.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getreal said:


> Hank said:
> 
> 
> > They bought an identical white van, slapped a sticker on the side, and loaded up a bomb. At some point, they likely paid off someone on-site to switch their bomb truck with a real one and took the real one home. That's a lot easier than trying to bring a bomb on-site, load it into a van, and arm it.
> ...


Yup, my idea was so_ ridiculously more complicated and riskier,_ that that's exactly what they did.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jcondon said:


> Carrie, and a bunch of cops wouldn't think that this crew who supposedly rigged one truck bomb wouldn't maybe rig another?


Yeah, this TOTALLY blew it for me. They know this is a safe house of super secret ops guys that plated a bomb that blew up half a city block. They're not going to sweep the entire place with a bomb squad *first*??? And just willy-nilly open up a locked and unknown door? WTAF?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> I'm not sure who you're referring to as "Max's boss in the CIA." As someone said above, I don't think Max works for the CIA. I'm not sure he ever did.


I wasn't sure who he worked for either or who Dar was referring to. I guess Dar meant Carrie. I guess he thinks Carrie is trying to frame Quinn or something? If Max hacked into Carries laptop is Dar hoping to some how remove the video before she sees it or something? Obviously too late as Saul has already seen it and hopefully made copies.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He must be referring to Alex Jones..?


Bingo that makes sense. Confirmed by when Dar was in Alex's office and asked about it. Alex closed the laptop and said it was something he was working on but not ready yet.

I honestly couldn't figure out who Dar meant when he said can you hack into your bosses computer. He worked there what 4 days or something?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I honestly couldn't figure out who Dar meant when he said can you hack into your bosses computer. He worked there what 4 days or something?


It was clear to me that he meant Alex. I don't think that was meant to be ambiguous.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

generaltso said:


> It was clear to me that he meant Alex. I don't think that was meant to be ambiguous.


I just assumed Max was still working in the Intelligence community and that Dar knew he wasn't really till Rob Helmerichs post.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I just assumed Max was still working in the Intelligence community and that Dar knew he wasn't really till Rob Helmerichs post.


I think you're reading too much into it.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

generaltso said:


> I think you're reading too much into it.


No I just honestly couldn't remember who Max worked for. Now I get it.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I wasn't confused about who Dar was referring to as Max's boss. He clearly meant O'Keefe.

I was confused about who jcondon was referring to as "Max's boss at the CIA," because neither Max nor O'Keefe work for the CIA.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

So they were inside the garage for quite some time checking things out. You would also think they were going over the whole house with a fine-toothed forensic comb. And yet somehow they missed that the garage door was booby trapped? And why go to that trouble anyway? Paint it, blow torch or acid the VIN's, then send it to the car incinerator. Why keep it around? And that nice suburban neighborhood? People wouldn't be suspicious of random teams of military-fit men, or padlocked garages, or Carrie wandering around the back yard? They wouldn't note that the house under construction had a monkey noise coming from it?

I'm enjoying this season more than any other since season 1, but it has gotten a bit sloppy with details. Like the dead FBI guy, or the fact that Quinn is not in Bellvue any more. oh well.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> So they were inside the garage for quite some time checking things out. You would also think they were going over the whole house with a fine-toothed forensic comb. And yet somehow they missed that the garage door was booby trapped?


 I don't think the booby trapped door was the same room as the garage where the van was. It was a second garage door.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dawghows said:


> I don't think the booby trapped door was the same room as the garage where the van was. It was a second garage door.


I think it was a 2 car garage with 2 separate doors, right? Not sure where else the van would be, I think the house only had the one garage.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

swyman18 said:


> I think it was a 2 car garage with 2 separate doors, right? Not sure where else the van would be, I think the house only had the one garage.


That's how it looked from the outside, but if it was just one big room on the inside why would one side be bolted and the other not? I think it was two separate garages, side-by-side. Odd, I know, but any scenario I can think of would be odd.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Poor Sekou... gets set up twice for car bombs. First by making the one he's in explode, then by planting photos in the visor of another.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

The finale was disjointed and complete crap. How the mighty have fallen? It's turned into 24 and not during the good seasons. 

It's all over the place!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

While I kinda agree with you, I still liked it. 

Very upset about Quinn though.  

He deserves an Emmy for his performance this season. Wow.

Also, if anyone has it on their DVR, be sure to watch the Mandy Patinkin interview on the Colbert show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Family said:


> The finale was disjointed and complete crap. How the mighty have fallen? It's turned into 24 and not during the good seasons.
> 
> It's all over the place!


Yeah that was all just a little too fantastical. This season they have even lazily added in the whole cliche "Quick! Turn on the TV!!" line to move things along where the actor gets a phone call to watch something on the news, then they turn on the TV and it is miraculously on the correct channel and at the beginning of the news story pertaining to them.

Sad to see Quinn go, I was just writing that the actor who played him deserves an Emmy and then Hank's comment popped up.

I was thinking that the CPS caseworker was some sort of rogue agent who was going to take Carrie out.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Quinn ☹☹☹☹☹


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Definitely turned into 24 but I enjoy it well enough. Some shows (Walking Dead) move at a snails pace. This one is off the rails. How did Saul not die? Rupert Friend was really good this season, sorry to see the character go. Hopefully Dar cuts a deal and gets out, F. Murray is great, I hope he's back.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed this season and looking forward to next season's Madam President's evil ways! 

O'Keefe was not dealt with so I'm assuming he'll be back. 

How did Saul survive the bombing 

I'll miss Quinn, even the new Quinn


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> I was thinking that the CPS caseworker was some sort of rogue agent who was going to take Carrie out.


They were totally setting us up for Max to blow it with the case-worker.. another drunk man in your basement, Carrie? WTF?

Also, don't know if anyone noticed, but Carrie was in her house when Saul was getting arrested. And then BAM.. she's in the White House going to see the president. I drive fast, but not that fast.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah the whole Max thing was a red herring. I guess it was too obvious, even for Howard Gordon, that Max would blow it for Carrie.

Two seasons left.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I marathoned season 6 this wknd. I enjoyed it but thought it was the weakest season so far with a lot of it seeming contrived and forced. The finale was lousy; the whole assassination plot came out of nowhere and was awkward and clunky.

Agree with the comment about Max being drunk in the basement. They give you the setup and then no payoff. Utterly pointless. Made no sense.

If you want to see some fine acting watch Abraham in the scene with the president when he slowly realizes that she's on to him. Using only his facial expressions he goes from confidence to curiosity ("Why she's acting so strange, so overly-nice?") to understanding to upset to scheming. What a great actor.

The setup for next season piqued my interest. A plot about the president going all "Captain Queeq" could be very intriguing if done well.

The best thing about this season was Friend as Quinn. The physical and psychological effects of the stroke gave him the opportunity to stretch his acting muscles and boy, did he come through. A great, Emmy-worthy performance.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Hank said:


> They were totally setting us up for Max to blow it with the case-worker.. another drunk man in your basement, Carrie? WTF?
> 
> Also, don't know if anyone noticed, but Carrie was in her house when Saul was getting arrested. And then BAM.. she's in the White House going to see the president. I drive fast, but not that fast.


Prospect Park to the Whitehouse is 3h51 by car, 4h27 by Acala and a 55 min flight so this was achievable.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Max went from passed out on the bed to seemingly sober and coherent in about a minute.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

HobokenSkier said:


> and a 55 min flight so this was achievable.


And getting to the airport, buying a ticket, security, taxi, take-off-landing, and then a car/taxi to the White House.. and getting through that security (even though she's cleared). That still would have taken hours from point A to point B.

Also, given the extremely rogue actions of the President, don't you think they'd stop her at the front door? How would she get all the way to the Oval without impingement?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Hank said:


> And getting to the airport, buying a ticket, security, taxi, take-off-landing, and then a car/taxi to the White House.. and getting through that security (even though she's cleared). That still would have taken hours from point A to point B.
> 
> Also, given the extremely rogue actions of the President, don't you think they'd stop her at the front door? How would she get all the way to the Oval without impingement?


So again about 4 hours.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk

She had credentials, why couldn't she roam, she is a presidential advisor, one who a few hours earlier was sitting in the Oval reviewing reports.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Hank said:


> While I kinda agree with you, I still liked it.
> 
> Very upset about Quinn though.
> 
> ...


Yes, but we are not putting him up as a supporting actor. We are putting Rupert up for Emmy consideration as a lead actor, the first time we've done that since Damian's left the show. I really believe his performance warrants that, and not just his performance, but the fact that he carried so much of the emotional baggage of the season and did it in a way that was electric. It was a bit of a revelation to all of us who watched him, largely because he was so transformed as a character.

'Homeland' EP Talks Shocking Season 6 Finale, Emmy Bid & Damian Lewis' Return

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

HobokenSkier said:


> So again about 4 hours.


Yeah, half a day later. The show made it look like 6 minutes.



HobokenSkier said:


> She had credentials, why couldn't she roam, she is a presidential advisor, one who a few hours earlier was sitting in the Oval reviewing reports.


That wasn't a few hours earlier. That was several days or weeks earlier. If it was earlier, the Carrie went DC->NYC->DC in record time.

This entire season treated DC and NYC as the same city.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It's interesting that Gansa claims he has no idea where the series is going to go the last 2 seasons.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I notice a lot of shows treat NYC and D.C. Like neighboring cities. The Blacklist does it all the time, too. 
As others have said - whether you fly, train or drive you are talking about 4 hours, give or take.
So if Carrie got Saul's call in the morning, she could have arrived that afternoon...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> So if Carrie got Saul's call in the morning, she could have arrived that afternoon...


Yeah, I'm not questioning that at all, it's certainly possible, even Boston->DC in almost similar flying times.

My issue is that it was a cut scene between getting the phone call and walking into the Oval. At least put a scene in the middle like Saul visiting Dar or something in between so it doesn't look like Carrie has a personal transporter.

edit:I'm sure if I re-watched the entire season I could find several cases of instant teleportation for Carrie, the P-E, Saul, and Dar.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> It's interesting that Gansa claims he has no idea where the series is going to go the last 2 seasons.


Well, Mandy Patinkin certainly has some ideas on where it's going based on the Colbert interview. It's pretty much right in front of us if you look at the last scene in the season finale and current events.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> It's interesting that Gansa claims he has no idea where the series is going to go the last 2 seasons.


I believe this. I've read too many interviews with showrunners who say they have no idea where the story leads. I remember an interview with Vince Gilligan (Breaking Bad) in which he said he likes to bring seasons to a climactic pitch, with no idea how he's going to write his way out of it. He said it takes away from the urgency of the current season if you already know where the next one leads (my paraphrasing).


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm not watching the current version of 24 but in the original version there was a website(s) that tracked Jack's "real time" travels, it was good for a laugh.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HobokenSkier said:


> 'Homeland' EP Talks Shocking Season 6 Finale, Emmy Bid & Damian Lewis' Return


I just now read this. Here is their take on the final two seasons...



> We have some big ideas but we are just at the very beginning of that process. We don't really even know where we're going to be shooting the last two seasons. We don't know what story we're going to be telling, whether we're going to be telling a Russian story or an Israeli story or an American story. We're in that real fun, gestating period. Our research trip to DC happens at the end of this month, so that's going to be a big part of whatever we decide to do. Also, we're going to have to keep one ear cocked to see what's actually happening in the real world, and how much that will influence the story we'll tell also remains to be seen.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I believe this. I've read too many interviews with showrunners who say they have no idea where the story leads. I remember an interview with Vince Gilligan (Breaking Bad) in which he said he likes to bring seasons to a climactic pitch, with no idea how he's going to write his way out of it. He said it takes away from the urgency of the current season if you already know where the next one leads (my paraphrasing).


I think one major difference between BB and S6 of Homeland is that BB would end each season on a pretty huge cliff-hanger and VG and the writers at the time would have no idea at that time how WW would get out of it in the next season.

With S6 of Homeland, it's not really a cliff-hanger at all, but a wide-open book where they could take it anywhere. They don't have a huge knotty problem to solve, they have dozens of directions to take the show.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I did not like this season at all... Once Carrie was working for CAIR, I lost all interest in her character. I liked Quinn, but he couldn't do much. At least, he was able to go out with dignity. Points for this. I liked Dar up until the time we found out he was a pedophile! Why does Hollywood want to make horrid act seem normal? I didn't really care for Madam PE, but had no show-written reason to dislike her - she didn't do much. But, given that I disliked Carrie, I was pleasantly surprised that PE gave her the cold shoulder. Now, I like PE! (I doubt that this is the feelings that the writers were projecting).

What was interesting were the parallels to real life events of today. Dar said: "_Don't go to war with your own national security!_" I believe a senator from NY also delivered a message "_Let me tell you, you take on the intelligence community, they have six ways from Sunday at getting back at you_". I'm expecting that we'll see some real-life actors within the real national security teams going to jail this year. It would have been more interesting had this already happened. I'm tuned into real-life Homeland for the summer season.

Lastly, I think the setup for next season is that the NSA has opened their files and have shown that Saul is complicit. Clearly, the NSA has shown them the doctored version (making Saul _seem _complicit), because I don't think Saul is quite as ingenious as Rick (Sanchez) is in getting out of intergalactic prison cells. Next season is a who's lying to who season? It's hard to tell whether the President is super-motivated by her need to get revenge for her botched assassination attempt or her son's smear-campaign or both. I'm sure that her judgement will be guided by these events next season.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

bantar said:


> I liked Dar up until the time we found out he was a pedophile!


Wait, what?

edit: There seems to be some controversy over what that dialog actually meant. It's nowhere near a given that Dar was a pedophile. It's just people's own biases and projections that would cause that conclusion. It really could go several different ways.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

Hank said:


> Wait, what?


I think it was the episode Sock Puppets. They were a bit vague in the message, but in my read it was the message. If you search for "homeland dar pedophile", there are numerous hits. I wasn't the only one that got this message.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It was also ambiguous when Dar told Saul to call the "young man" to tell him Dar was doing ok. I thought maybe it was his son but they never really said, unless I missed something.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hank said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> edit: There seems to be some controversy over what that dialog actually meant. It's nowhere near a given that Dar was a pedophile. It's just people's own biases and projections that would cause that conclusion. It really could go several different ways.


I thought it was very clear. It also explained the very disfunctional relationship between Dar and Quinn.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I thought it was very clear. It also explained the very disfunctional relationship between Dar and Quinn.


Again, this is something everyone takes away differently, based on your own personal experiences. I don't think it was that clear, or a given that Dar was a pedophile. Sure, it's one of many interpretations, and as suggested above just google 'dar adal pedophile' to see the differences everyone is talking about.

And due to Quinn's deep military and battleground experience and PTSD at the hands of Dar Adal, their dysfunctional relationship could have been a result of many different aspects of their adult relationship. There's a huge backstory there that we'll never find out. Doesn't mean that Dar was a pedo.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> It was also ambiguous when Dar told Saul to call the "young man" to tell him Dar was doing ok. I thought maybe it was his son but they never really said, unless I missed something.


IIRC, the "young man" was an associate/adjunct professor at university -- definitely an adult. I took that as Dar's secret partner nobody knew about.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I have no personal experience with pedophiles, but it was clear to me there was inappropriate relationship more than hinted at.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

If Quinn had just given the army guy at the protest rally a can of Pepsi everything would have been OK.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I notice a lot of shows treat NYC and D.C. Like neighboring cities. The Blacklist does it all the time, too.
> As others have said - whether you fly, train or drive you are talking about 4 hours, give or take.
> So if Carrie got Saul's call in the morning, she could have arrived that afternoon...


I was trying to figure out when all of the main characters suddenly moved to NYC and how they're able to live in these amazing apartments/homes on government/non-profit salaries? I think Saul always lived there, but Darr, Carrie, Max, Quinn? I thought they all lived near DC?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Carrie moved to New York between seasons for her new job.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And it seemed like Dar was always meeting people at that fancy NYC restaurant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> And it seemed like Dar was always meeting people at that fancy NYC restaurant.


Or at least Dar was always "meeting" people in the freezer in the basement of that fancy NYC restaurant...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I enjoyed that.

The one thing I did NOT get was how POTUS goes from asking Carrie to be a Senior Advisor to blindsiding her and then locking her out of the office. Also - given the interaction between POTUS and Saul right before the assassination attempt it made no sense he would be one of the people arrested.

I don't think Dar is a pedophile - my take on it is he is gay and has had relationship with younger men NOT underage boys. But unless they spell it out for us it will always be ambiguous.

Yes - I will miss Quinn.



Hcour said:


> Agree with the comment about Max being drunk in the basement. They give you the setup and then no payoff. Utterly pointless. Made no sense.


I could not disagree with you more. He woke up - there was nothing to indicate he was suddenly sober.

Everything in that house scene was merely to create suspense. Was he or wasn't he going to mess up the meeting with CPS? Was there or was there not some danger about to happen. The sudden creaking. I was watching thinking Oh God who is going to leap out and attack her now? As far as film making goes - that scene was rather masterfully done. What was the payoff? THAT was it.

I'm sorry - I take that back - the payoff was giving Carrie - and us - that moment to grieve Quinn's death.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

VegasVic said:


> Definitely turned into 24 but I enjoy it well enough. Some shows (Walking Dead) move at a snails pace. This one is off the rails. How did Saul not die? Rupert Friend was really good this season, sorry to see the character go. Hopefully Dar cuts a deal and gets out, F. Murray is great, I hope he's back.


Agree, F. Murray was great this season. I can't believe how sharp and spry he is for someone almost 80 years old. The way he springs up and down stairs, I never would have guessed he is as old as he is.

Heck, I'm a bit more than half his age and some days I can't move like he can!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> I was trying to figure out when all of the main characters suddenly moved to NYC and how they're able to live in these amazing apartments/homes on government/non-profit salaries? I think Saul always lived there, but Darr, Carrie, Max, Quinn? I thought they all lived near DC?


Please - almost every TV show has people living in totally unrealistic NYC apartments based on their jobs. It always makes me laugh, and it does take me out of the supposed realism of the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Please - almost every TV show has people living in totally unrealistic NYC apartments based on their jobs. It always makes me laugh, and it does take me out of the supposed realism of the show.


I heard a response to this decades ago, which was basically that A) realistic New York apartments are impossible to film in because there's no room for both the actors and the equipment, and B) people generally don't want to see people living in tiny and/or run-down apartments unless it's an important part of the story.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

DeDondeEs said:


> I was trying to figure out when all of the main characters suddenly moved to NYC and how they're able to live in these amazing apartments/homes on government/non-profit salaries? I think Saul always lived there, but Darr, Carrie, Max, Quinn? I thought they all lived near DC?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Carrie moved to New York between seasons for her new job.





nyny523 said:


> Please - almost every TV show has people living in totally unrealistic NYC apartments based on their jobs. It always makes me laugh, and it does take me out of the supposed realism of the show.


Is Carrie's unrealistic? You can make the leap that her Onto Düring paid her out and she spent it on the home. She was also not living it large as a spy so should have had plenty to save each month.

Property tax in NYC is relatively low because of city income tax so cost to carry of a mortgage free house is lower.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

nyny523 said:


> I thought it was very clear. It also explained the very disfunctional relationship between Dar and Quinn.





VegasVic said:


> It was also ambiguous when Dar told Saul to call the "young man" to tell him Dar was doing ok. I thought maybe it was his son but they never really said, unless I missed something.





bantar said:


> I think it was the episode Sock Puppets. They were a bit vague in the message, but in my read it was the message. If you search for "homeland dar pedophile", there are numerous hits. I wasn't the only one that got this message.





Hank said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> edit: There seems to be some controversy over what that dialog actually meant. It's nowhere near a given that Dar was a pedophile. It's just people's own biases and projections that would cause that conclusion. It really could go several different ways.


I took this as Dar liked young men, pretty boys, not under age boys

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

HobokenSkier said:


> Otto Düring


Oh yeah, another dropped plot line. I thought for sure he was going to be a recurring pest^H^H^H^Hcharacter.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

The President's facial expression at the end was pure evil.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Hank said:


> Oh yeah, another dropped plot line. I thought for sure he was going to be a recurring pest^H^H^H^Hcharacter.


Still can, Carries social justice law firm persists, perhaps looking for social justice for wronged intelligence officers on season 7?

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

HobokenSkier said:


> Is Carrie's unrealistic? You can make the leap that her Onto Düring paid her out and she spent it on the home. She was also not living it large as a spy so should have had plenty to save each month.
> 
> Property tax in NYC is relatively low because of city income tax so cost to carry of a mortgage free house is lower.
> 
> Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


I bet Carrie's house in Brooklyn would cost a couple of million at least.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a side question - has anyone else watched Prisoners of War, which is what Homeland is (was) based on? 

It's on Hulu and all in Hebrew so you will probably need the subtitles. It's only 2 seasons (24 episodes in total) and I found it so much more engaging and compelling compared to what Homeland has become. Highly recommended.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

jr461 said:


> Just a side question - has anyone else watched Prisoners of War, which is what Homeland is (was) based on?
> 
> It's on Hulu and all in Hebrew so you will probably need the subtitles. It's only 2 seasons (24 episodes in total) and I found it so much more engaging and compelling compared to what Homeland has become. Highly recommended.


It's amazing. Mrs SMH found it so hard hitting that she wouldn't finish season two

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

nyny523 said:


> I bet Carrie's house in Brooklyn would cost a couple of million at least.


In 2013 the average CIA agent earns $81k a year.

It's a reasonable assumption to say Onto pays her $200 a year.

Her father died you can assume an inheritance.

It's achievable

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I like where we left things, but not how we got there.

1) Wasn't Saul in one of the cars that blew up??
2) Why was the Delta team willing to open fire on the car in a highly visible scenario in front of everyone but then not willing to pursue the car like 1 block further?
3) Why wasn't O'Keefe arrested?
4) Why was this season so obsessed with having clandestine things happen in the back rooms / basements of various restaurants?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

HobokenSkier said:


> In 2013 the average CIA agent earns $81k a year.
> 
> It's a reasonable assumption to say Onto pays her $200 a year.
> 
> ...


Perhaps.

She also has childcare and other expenses. And living in NYC is very expensive - basic living expenses are much higher than elsewhere. I'm not saying Carrie couldn't afford it, but it isn't the norm. And most TV shows make it seem like this is how most NY'ers live, which is ridiculous.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

nyny523 said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> She also has childcare and other expenses. And living in NYC is very expensive - basic living expenses are much higher than elsewhere. I'm not saying Carrie couldn't afford it, but it isn't the norm. And most TV shows make it seem like this is how most NY'ers live, which is ridiculous.


I live here, I agree. However if she owned most of it as equity the math added up. In my head at least.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I bet Carrie's house in Brooklyn would cost a couple of million at least.


Based on the gutted brownstone next to my daughter's on the market for 1.5m, and this in a "transitional area" of BedSty, I'd say double your estimate.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Based on the gutted brownstone next to my daughter's on the market for 1.5m, and this in a "transitional area" of BedSty, I'd say double your estimate.


Well, I did say "at least" LOL!
But you are probably correct. People have no idea how expensive it is to live here...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

How much rent would a restaurant with cavernous hallways that lead to other hallways that lead to secret back rooms be paying, I wonder?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Two things:

1) They have the video of Dar with the radio guy, so if they arrested Dar why not the radio guy?

2) If Dar did not know of the plan to "Oswald" Quinn, but the radio guy did, then that means the radio guy was also working with someone else. So it does look like a bigger conspiracy with more people involved.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Loved how this season ended with Carrie looking out over the Capitol....
Just like Season one ended with Brody looking out over the Capitol...
Sigh..........season one......


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> 3) Why wasn't O'Keefe arrested?


Yes, I was wondering the same thing. At the very least he is involved in that mega building housing all the people impersonating real users and disseminating false information. And at the most he was heavily involved in the conspiracy to possibly kill the P-E.

Gerry


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just binge watched the entire season over the weekend. It was pretty good, but I didn't like the weird ending. Seems like they're setting something up for next season, but the whole dictator crack down at the end seemed weird. Up until that point it was pretty good though. Kind of a convoluted conspiracy plot, but that's par for the course on this show.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe a setup for Dar to be vindicated.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

HobokenSkier said:


> Her father died you can assume an inheritance.


NYC all the conversations lead to real estate. I always agree with how ridiculous living in NY is on TV - however I did think with Carrie's brownstone that her father's inheritance might make it plausible.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

It occurred to me last night after watching 'Spectre' that James Bond appears to be making some pretty serious bucks working for British Intelligence. Maybe Carrie made more $$ than we think when she was working for the CIA.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) They have the video of Dar with the radio guy, so if they arrested Dar why not the radio guy?
> 
> 2) If Dar did not know of the plan to "Oswald" Quinn, but the radio guy did, then that means the radio guy was also working with someone else. So it does look like a bigger conspiracy with more people involved.


Are O'Keeffe's first ammendment rights so strong he remains free, this looks more like treason than saying mean words about the presidents son

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually now that you mention it - given that he seemed to be running the organization that was posting all the online fake news and they seemed to be responsible for that one agents death - I was surprised he was not in jail too.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think they want to be topical with current events. For this season they anticipated a woman president which didn't materialize, so for next season they might be shifting gears to make her an exaggerated version of the current president.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> I think they want to be topical with current events. For this season they anticipated a woman president which didn't materialize, so for next season they might be shifting gears to make her an exaggerated version of the current president.


I don't think they were "anticipating" a woman president...woman presidents have been relatively common in entertainment over the past decade or more. And let's face it, she wasn't even remotely like Clinton!

And she's not terribly Trump-like, either. I think they were just going with a well-meaning but in-over-her-head president-elect, who turns into a monster but not entirely without justification.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think they were "anticipating" a woman president..!


They were... find/watch the Patinkin interview on Colbert.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Do we know what filmed after the election decision? IE did they make any nuanced changes at all?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Rupert Friend in an EW interview:

*There's a hint in one scene on the boat dock that Quinn and Dar Adal might have had some kind of sexual relationship in the past; is that a correct read on that?
*
I wouldn't call it a "relationship." Quinn was a minor [at the time], so there's no doubt it was an act of abuse. There's no "relationship." But the idea is Quinn was preyed on not just by Dar but by cronies of Dar. Quinn was used as a pawn [in the same way that] in more traditional spycraft, young women are used as honey traps.

'Homeland' Actor on His Season 6 Finale Fate: 'It's a Relief'


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Do we know what filmed after the election decision? IE did they make any nuanced changes at all?


I don't know specifics of what was filmed when, but in the aforementioned Patinkin interview he says while filming they make last-minute tweaks all the time in relation to what's going on in the real world.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

zalusky said:


> Do we know what filmed after the election decision? IE did they make any nuanced changes at all?


I'm pretty sure the scene at isabellas between Saul and his wife was filmed on January 17.










Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> Rupert Friend in an EW interview:
> 
> *There's a hint in one scene on the boat dock that Quinn and Dar Adal might have had some kind of sexual relationship in the past; is that a correct read on that?
> *
> ...


This was how I interpreted the scene - abused.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Somewhat related to the question of whether Carrie could actually afford her house, Washington Post took at look at the apartments in Girls, Seinfeld, Friends, and a few other shows and assessed how realistic they were.

From 'Girls' to 'I Love Lucy': How realistic are New York apartments on TV shows?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My thoughts on this season:
VERY slow up until Ep 10
Ep 10 and 11 were very good
Finale was bad


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i just watched this entire series in the past 2 months. i knew it would end weird but dang, MPE going crazy arresting everyone and dumping the woman that literally saved her life. that is too much. 

ill read the thread sometime but wanted to say i hate how these seasons end. its probably been discussed but saul not being injured at all seems crazy. and im shocked that guy didnt come up from carries basement when CYS was there to check on the safety of the house. lotta shenanigans not telling CYS she's gonna work in the whitehouse.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i just watched this entire series in the past 2 months. i knew it would end weird but dang, MPE going crazy arresting everyone and dumping the woman that literally saved her life. that is too much.
> 
> ill read the thread sometime but wanted to say i hate how these seasons end. its probably been discussed but saul not being injured at all seems crazy. and im shocked that guy didnt come up from carries basement when CYS was there to check on the safety of the house. lotta shenanigans not telling CYS she's gonna work in the whitehouse.


CYS? What's that?
Also, FYI, your keyboard shift button seems to only be working on acronyms. I think you need a new keyboard.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Probably meant C*P*S (Child Protective Services).

I still can't figure out what MPE is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Meals Peady to Eat?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> Probably meant C*P*S (Child Protective Services).
> 
> I still can't figure out what MPE is.


BTW, FWIW IMHO "MPE" = "Madam Prez-Elect"
YVMV


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Bump.....
*
Season 7 returns 02-11-2018.

Homeland season 7 trailer.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Bump.....*

Season 7 starts tomorrow, 02-11-2018.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Re-watching the last 3 ep of S6 (to re-fresh my failing memory) before Sunday's S7 premiere.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Shoot, forgot to catch season 5 rewatch today. Caught last week's rewatch of season 4 (Islmabad), one of my favorite seasons, when Quinn was prime Quinn.  Recording the season 6 rewatch for tomorrow before the premiere.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

The first episode of season 7 is available a few hours early via On Demand from Showtime. It's also available via magic.


----------

